
The Obama Digital Team is Hiring - geekfactor
http://www.barackobama.com/page/jobs
======
geekfactor
You could argue that this is very off topic for HN, and you'd probably be
right, but on the other hand Obama's 2008 campaign was very entrepreneurial in
many ways, and turned out to be a great launching pad for some of the folks
that worked on it.

From the campaign's letter:

 _We need your help recruiting the folks that will wage the most innovative
and effective digital campaign in history, a team that will not just surpass
but demolish our fundraising, communications, and organizing goals._

 _That kind of work takes a lot of people -- and not just people with
political experience. If we're going to transform the way campaigns are run
and use every possible channel to help elect President Obama to a new term, we
need fresh ideas and new talent from creative agencies, non-profits, media
companies, tech startups, and anywhere else that employs people with drive,
skill, and a desire to serve._

 _So here's the deal: We need people from around the country to join us full-
time in our headquarters in Chicago, starting ASAP and committing through
November 2012 for this once-in-a-lifetime chance to use their skills to make a
real difference._

 _It won't pay very well. The hours are terrible. But it will be the most
extraordinary, exhausting and fulfilling professional experience you or
someone you know will ever have._

That last part definitely sounds a lot like a startup!

